# Estaba cansado, pero no pude dormir



## maicart

Hola,

Quería poner la siguiente frase en alemán: "Estaba cansado, pero no pude dormir".

Mi intento:

"Ich war müde, aber ich könnte nicht schlafen".

Creo que está bien, pero puesto que el pretérito perfecto del verbo können es "Ich habe gekonnt, etc" me preguntaba si también se puede decir:

"Ich war müde, aber ich habe nicht schlafen gekonnt".

Si no se puede decir, ¿por qué?

Gracias.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Casi-casi 
"Ich war müde, aber ich habe nicht schlafen gekonnt" se podría decir, pero visto que con los verbos modales preferimos _Präteritum_,
lo mas normal sería "Ich war müde, aber ich k*o*nnte nicht schlafen".

"ich k*ö*nnte" es _Konjunktiv II_ y se traduciría por "yo podría"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## maicart

Muchas gracias. Todo claro.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

De nada, un placer.


----------



## Sowka

En mi opinión hay que usar el _Ersatzinfinitiv_ con el verbo _können_:

_Ich habe nicht schlafen können._




> Besonderheit: Ersatzinfinitiv
> Bei einigen Verben wird das Partizip Perfekt in den zusammengesetzten Zeiten durch den Infinitiv Präsens ersetzt, wenn [s unmittelbar nach einem Infinitiv steht:
> 
> Immer bei den Modalverben dürfen, können, mögen, müssen, sollen, wollen sowie bei brauchen
> Ich habe weggehen dürfen. 	nicht: 	weggehen gedurft
> Sie hätte schreiben können. 	nicht: 	schreiben gekonnt




canoo.net


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Tienes razón, Sowka...


----------



## Sowka

Gar kein Problem.  Wenn man auf einen isolierten Satz schaut, kommt der einem manchmal vertrauter vor als er sollte ...


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Was für eine freundliche Erklärungsvariante...


----------



## Malamut

Sowka said:


> _Ich habe nicht schlafen können._


No se me hace adecuado en este ejemplo. Es mucho más idiomático usar "Ich konnte nicht schlafen" en este ejemplo.
"nicht schlafen können" sería más apropiado relacionando una historia. Tal vez algo como:
"Trotz der Medikamente hat er nicht schlafen können und begann unruhig durch die Wohnung zu laufen"


----------



## Sowka

Sí, tienes razón. Yo solo quería decir que la *forma* "ich habe nicht schlafen gekonnt" es siempre incorrecta. La *traducción* adecuada en nuestro caso es "Ich konnte nicht schlafen".


----------

